# 12/4 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: Closing in on the Inner Circle?



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199886258631139334










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201938210038984707


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is always my most anticipated wrestling show of the week and this will be no different. I'm hyped for Mox/Janela and especially for Shida/Statlander.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Brandi Rhodes segment? Gross


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Here for the Stat vs Shida.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Anybody notice the pop Marko got in Dark this week? 

Also, Sammy is starting to get some real nice heat - all good to see


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Anybody notice the pop Marko got in Dark this week?
> 
> Also, Sammy is starting to get some real nice heat - all good to see


Yeah the "Marko is gonna kill you" chant.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Marko can bump really well and makes his opponents look good as they chuck him around - until they have to sell for him. I still think he's misused and should have been paired with Best Friends over OC and left _A (Jungle) Boy and his Luchasaur_ as a tandem. OC could have got over on his own with his quirky appearances. 

While they are all matches I want to see, Moxley vs Janela isn't a brand name main event that will draw viewers back. I think AEW needs to splurge on one more name brand wrestler while the slow build up the roster they have. Somebody else they could plug in television main events that would get casual fan interest. Likely another ex-wwe guy who has over 1M twitter followers. Only guy I could think of right now would be Ryback - he wants a limited schedule, so might be open for a 6 mos run. He was over as hell at his peak.

Also that Janela tweet in the OP is advertising their Fyter Fest re-airing (on Youtube) and now their match this week. This is the tweet for that -

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200506202855264256


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Whysoserious? said:


> Brandi Rhodes segment? Gross


Maybe this segment will be interrupted by The Blade and The Butcher? The Butcher and The Blade!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Maybe this segment will be interrupted by The Blade and The Butcher? The Butcher and The Blade!


Which one? I could see Allie coming out during the Brandi promo. But it's clunky as Butcher/Blade and Kong ain't getting physical with each other. Maybe to call a truce between the two heelish sides now. 

I'm hoping Kong is ready enough for a match and Riho comes out to confront the duo. Women's champ needs some focus and heat behind her. Kong wins the title and gifts it to Brandi. Brandi calls herself the women's champion. Whenever she defends it though she has Kong wrestle her opponent. Would get major heat on Brandi and get focus on the women's division. Imagine when Kong walks out on Brandi and she has to defend the title herself against Shida down the line.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Marko can bump really well and makes his opponents look good as they chuck him around - until they have to sell for him. I still think he's misused and should have been paired with Best Friends over OC and left _A (Jungle) Boy and his Luchasaur_ as a tandem. OC could have got over on his own with his quirky appearances.
> 
> While they are all matches I want to see, Moxley vs Janela isn't a brand name main event that will draw viewers back. I think AEW needs to splurge on one more name brand wrestler while the slow build up the roster they have. Somebody else they could plug in television main events that would get casual fan interest. Likely another ex-wwe guy who has over 1M twitter followers. Only guy I could think of right now would be Ryback - he wants a limited schedule, so might be open for a 6 mos run. He was over as hell at his peak.


Ryback is still "injured"


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202096335761092608
Kayfabe or not? That Paradigm Shift off the top rope was stupid dangerous regardless. Even more so if it injured Darby, or he was hurt during the match and still did it. Darby is not long for the business with the bumps he takes.

Could be a work of course to explain his absence and put over Mox. Not like there is anything ready made for Darby right now and absence makes the heart grow fonder.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Darby said that he don't really want to have long career in wrestling


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> Darby said that he don't really want to have long career in wrestling


He hasn't even had what you could call a career yet though. I mean he can look to burn hot and then leave but he needs a good 3-4 years to have a "career". He's 26yo, he should at least be planning to wrestle until he's 30.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Geeee said:


> Maybe this segment will be interrupted by The Blade and The Butcher? The Butcher and The Blade!


I think they’ll come out and attack The Young Bucks and Dustin. I’m still sticking with my theory from the dedicated thread we have on here for this trio that they are apart of the new Villain Enterprises and this is how Marty will be brought in. He will be going after his former friends that went on to all become EVP’s and stars of a hot new promotion leaving him behind to rot in dead old ROH.

Until his debut in AEW, The Butcher and Blade will cause trouble for The Elite. I could be wrong with this of course.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

For those who were whining about too many tag matches and not enough singles bouts, looks like this is the episode for you.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Such good shit.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

I watched the first Mox/Janela match last night, forgot how wild that match was. Looking forward to round 2.

Six man tag should be fun. I’m always up for some Dustin.

Shida and Statlander should be good. That’s two of their better talents that need to be pushed. And I’m always up for some Brandi on screen. Kong needs to go after Riho soon.

Real interested to see how the Fenix and Pentagon matches play out. Feels like they’re headed to the singles division. And finally the Pentagon/Daniels pay off.

Should be a good show. They don’t need to have back to back weak shows so hopefully they get back on track tonight.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Jericho is going to have a promo segment


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

This episode doesn't look much better on paper than last week's. They desperately need at least one lengthy Moxley vs Inner Circle segment.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Intimidator3 said:


> Real interested to see how the Fenix and Pentagon matches play out. Feels like they’re headed to the singles division. And finally the Pentagon/Daniels pay off.


I think they're setting up the next title feud with the Penta/Fenix stuff. Hopefully it ends with the titles on them. But Penta loses to Trent, Fenix beats Trent, Penta beats Daniels = SCU vs LB vs Best Friends program born out of all this. Jacksons and Ortiz/Santana still out of the title picture tied up with Elite vs IC stuff. I could see a three way title match headlining an upcoming Dynamite. BF eats the pin, so we'd have LB losing return match when PP pinned, and now SCU losing the titles when they weren't pinned. This would keep SCU vs Lucha Brothers still needing closure and could be set up for next PPV. 



rbl85 said:


> Jericho is going to have a promo segment


They should just put Jericho on guest commentary during the six man tag match or during Moxley vs Janela. He gets his mic time and thus television time without another promo segment. 



AEWMoxley said:


> This episode doesn't look much better on paper than last week's. They desperately need at least one lengthy Moxley vs Inner Circle segment.


Looks worse on paper I'd argue given last week has Omega v PAC II, Jericho v Scorpio Sky and Hangman v MJF. But wrestling happens in the ring, not on paper so anything can happen.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202096335761092608
> Kayfabe or not? That Paradigm Shift off the top rope was stupid dangerous regardless. Even more so if it injured Darby, or he was hurt during the match and still did it. Darby is not long for the business with the bumps he takes.
> 
> Could be a work of course to explain his absence and put over Mox. Not like there is anything ready made for Darby right now and absence makes the heart grow fonder.


Yeah could be playing up storyline with Moxley hurting people who get in the ring with him. Omega wasn't on two Dynamite following Full Gear (even though he wrestled on Dark the second week). We will see if tonight keeps Janela off tv for a few weeks too.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

AEWMoxley said:


> This episode doesn't look much better on paper than last week's. They desperately need at least one lengthy Moxley vs Inner Circle segment.


They just promoted Jericho promo for tonight. They are doing Moxley/Janela in main event for a reason. I expect inner circle beat down of Moxley at the end. Hopefully they do something where they beat Moxley down. Then are all celebrating and Moxley gets up and starts beating them up. With show ending with Jericho running out of the ring with stunned/scared look on his face.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Buzzing for this week. Moxley needs to squash Jelly. Brutally.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Hangman said:


> Buzzing for this week. Moxley needs to squash Jelly. Brutally.


I don't see them doing a squash in the main event


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

rbl85 said:


> I don't see them doing a squash in the main event


Well it better be a 70/30 kind of match then. Mox is looking a killer as of late so they need to let him look like a threat to Jericho's title.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ham and Egger said:


> Well it better be a 70/30 kind of match then. Mox is looking a killer as of late so they need to let him look like a threat to Jericho's title.


It will probably be 10 minute match and booked like Moxley/Darby Allin match. Which Moxley getting a lot of offense and Janela having some quick near falls. But Moxley hits finisher and wins clean at the end. 

Let's keep in mind Jericho had a tougher time with Darby Allin then Moxley did. Also Jericho had competitive match with Scorpio Sky last week. So if Moxley has competitive with Janela it's not a big deal or makes him look weak.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

imthegame19 said:


> They just promoted Jericho promo for tonight. They are doing Moxley/Janela in main event for a reason. I expect inner circle beat down of Moxley at the end. Hopefully they do something where they beat Moxley down. Then are all celebrating and Moxley gets up and starts beating them up. With show ending with Jericho running out of the ring with stunned/scared look on his face.


I think Moxley needs to look human. A 5-on-1 beatdown is something he shouldn't even be able to withstand. Also he has no lockerroom friends to help him out. I guess Dustin and Bucks could come out but that would be just to fight Hager/Ortiz/Guevara/Santana more than helping Moxley, but then that naturally groups Moxley with The Elite which would be bad. 

I'd have Janela try to fight back alongside Moxley, even after Moxley just beat him. Have a begrudging respect storyline between Moxley and Janela. Janela looks up to Mox and wants to hang with him, Mox wants to be the lone wolf, but eventually relents and has Janela as his new Sami Callihan.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

AEWMoxley said:


> This episode doesn't look much better on paper than last week's. They desperately need at least one lengthy Moxley vs Inner Circle segment.


TBH last week's episode looked good on paper to me and turned out meh. I think the things that make or break an AEW episode happen between the matches because the in-ring product has been consistently good IMO.

For example, last week's Inner Circle segment was a 6/10 if you're being generous, while other weeks, such as the arena brawl through the dippin dots cart and the parody of Cody's promo video were definite 10/10.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202096335761092608
> Kayfabe or not? That Paradigm Shift off the top rope was stupid dangerous regardless. Even more so if it injured Darby, or he was hurt during the match and still did it. Darby is not long for the business with the bumps he takes.
> 
> Could be a work of course to explain his absence and put over Mox. Not like there is anything ready made for Darby right now and absence makes the heart grow fonder.


Probably kayfabe but the finisher from Mox was brutal. I think it was Tony that yelled out he broke his neck! I was like damn right he did lol.

Mox is so good right now. Catching Darby’s coffin drop and turning it into a reverse submission move was awesome.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

imthegame19 said:


> They just promoted Jericho promo for tonight. They are doing Moxley/Janela in main event for a reason. I expect inner circle beat down of Moxley at the end. Hopefully they do something where they beat Moxley down. Then are all celebrating and Moxley gets up and starts beating them up. With show ending with Jericho running out of the ring with stunned/scared look on his face.


Not enough. Moxley needs to come out during Jericho's promo. He can get the upper hand on the Inner Circle, then they can end the show with the Inner Circle beating him down.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think Moxley needs to look human. A 5-on-1 beatdown is something he shouldn't even be able to withstand. Also he has no lockerroom friends to help him out. I guess Dustin and Bucks could come out but that would be just to fight Hager/Ortiz/Guevara/Santana more than helping Moxley, but then that naturally groups Moxley with The Elite which would be bad.
> 
> I'd have Janela try to fight back alongside Moxley, even after Moxley just beat him. Have a begrudging respect storyline between Moxley and Janela. Janela looks up to Mox and wants to hang with him, Mox wants to be the lone wolf, but eventually relents and has Janela as his new Sami Callihan.


I would have Spears come out and cost Janela the match that way. It doesn't make sense for the Inner Circle to attack Moxley before he is actually made the next challenger for Jericho and the title. That would just piss off Mox and make them a target maybe sooner than expected and the fault would be their own for attacking him. 

No offense, that seems like WWE booking/rationale to me.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

Statlander vs Shida is going to be MOTN, this is going to be a big showcase for their womens division and hopefully give the division some moment going forward


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

AverageJoe9 said:


> Statlander vs Shida is going to be MOTN, this is going to be a big showcase for their womens division and hopefully give the division some moment going forward


The crowd needs to be "hot" for them.
We all know that a crowd can make an ok match look like a great match but they can also make a good match look like shit.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> I don't see them doing a squash in the main event


I think the main event is Bucks + Dustin vs Guevara, Santana and Ortiz


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Geeee said:


> I think the main event is Bucks + Dustin vs Guevara, Santana and Ortiz


All Elite Wrestling on TNT twitted 2 days ago that Mox vs Janela will be the main event.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> All Elite Wrestling on TNT twitted 2 days ago that Mox vs Janela will be the main event.


Weird. I watched Dark and they said the 6-man tag was the main event. I suppose the tweet is more current information?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Geeee said:


> Weird. I watched Dark and they said the 6-man tag was the main event. I suppose the tweet is more current information?


I don't know


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Geeee said:


> Weird. I watched Dark and they said the 6-man tag was the main event. I suppose the tweet is more current information?


Where on Dark did you see this? I just watched AEW Dark when they talk about this week matches from the control center and they don't say any of them are the main event.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Watch Mox go all Fiend and start ripping out chunks of Janela's hair.?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202250991225200642
Waitaminute - They can't say "Dustin Rhodes" either? WWE owns that trademark too? If this is the case Dustin is creative enough to come up with a trademark-able monicker for himself. Single first name's suck for wrestling.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

ripcitydisciple said:


> I would have Spears come out and cost Janela the match that way. It doesn't make sense for the Inner Circle to attack Moxley before he is actually made the next challenger for Jericho and the title. That would just piss off Mox and make them a target maybe sooner than expected and the fault would be their own for attacking him.
> 
> No offense, that seems like WWE booking/rationale to me.


Moxley made it known he was coming for him at the end of last week show. Striking and taking out Moxley before he can come after Jericho and his title makes sense.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> Moxley made it known he was coming for him at the end of last week show. Striking and taking out Moxley before he can come after Jericho and his title makes sense.


Wrong. Did Moxley actually say he was coming for Jericho? It looked like to me, that he just letting Jericho know that he is on his radar but this isn't confirmation. When Moxley 'goes after' someone, he attacks them(Omega). People are making assumptions and filling in details of their own of what they 'think' it is going to be.

Don't do that. You are just going to look foolish when what you thought was going to happen doesn't and they go in a different direction.

I am going to wait.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Wrong. Did Moxley actually say he was coming for Jericho? It looked like to me was that he just letting Jericho that he is on his radar but this isn't confirmation. When Moxley 'goes after' someone, he attacks them(Omega). People are making assumptions and filling in details of their own of what they 'think' it is going to be.
> 
> Don't do that. You are just going to look foolish when what you thought was going to happen doesn't and they go in a different direction.
> 
> I am going to wait.


This isn't WWE we don't need a long promo saying he's coming for the title. Fans aren't dumb(well not all of them) and should assume a tease like that. Last week was Jericho warning and Moxley number 1 in ranking. While announcers making big deal about it. Also tells us that's the direction they are going. 


I think you got WWE mindset here when they tease stuff and nothing ever comes of it. So you think it's gonna happen until you hear it in a promo. This is AEW though and they aren't gonna do that tease if it wasnt happening. So again it makes perfect sense that Jericho would try to take him out. Before he could come for him and his title.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I have a strange feeling....

i think we’re in for a super hot show


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I have a strange feeling....
> 
> i think we’re in for a super hot show


Me too. Cody and Jericho both have promos set and all these matches should be entertaining and not too long. When you consider their promoting to hear from Cody, Jericho and Brandi. Not to mention every one is gonna love show ending with hot Moxley/Inner Circle stuff.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Let me just save us all some time here this week...

This show sucked
"X" jobbed again
Needs more promos
Needs more video segments
Why did "X"...
Vanilla midgets
Omega sucks
Young Bucks suck

Did I get all the same talking points in? Am I missing anything?
Good, now you can close this thread and save us all.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

imthegame19 said:


> Me too. Cody and Jericho both have promos set and all these matches should be entertaining and not too long. When you consider their promoting to hear from Cody, Jericho and Brandi. Not to mention every one is gonna love show ending with hot Moxley/Inner Circle stuff.


And, for the first time in years - there is a student section

its going to be rowdy as fuck


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Garty said:


> Let me just save us all some time here this week...
> 
> This show sucked
> "X" jobbed again
> ...


Dude..... ‘mood lighting sucks’

how could you forget?!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah... so.... they’re actually starting to reply to people who posts #JoinDarkOrder 

i said it - by this time next year, DO will be everybodies fav team


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202336983424610305


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mox ❤

I wonder if the Inner Circle will show up at the end of Mox’s match like Mox did to Jericho?


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Dude..... ‘mood lighting sucks’
> 
> how could you forget?!


No, no, no. You're mixing it up with the red lighting on that other show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Garty said:


> No, no, no. You're mixing it up with the red lighting on that other show.


Like hell I am 

every week some nutter in here says ‘light the crowd different! I hate the mood lighting!’


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> This isn't WWE we don't need a long promo saying he's coming for the title. Fans aren't dumb(well not all of them) and should assume a tease like that. Last week was Jericho warning and Moxley number 1 in ranking. While announcers making big deal about it. Also tells us that's the direction they are going.
> 
> 
> I think you got WWE mindset here when they tease stuff and nothing ever comes of it. So you think it's gonna happen until you hear it in a promo. This is AEW though and they aren't gonna do that tease if it wasnt happening. So again it makes perfect sense that Jericho would try to take him out. Before he could come for him and his title.


This is ironic considering the post of mine you responded to, to start this was about me cautioning people from having a WWE mindset themselves.

Also I said in both posts that confirmation could be verbal or with an attack. Verbal would like be Mox declaring he is going after the title after it he is officially made the number one contender via either Twitter or Commentary announcing it. Or Mox attacks Jericho during/after a match. Either way, neither happens in my opinion until he is Officially #1 Contender.

That's what I meant by waiting.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yeah... so.... they’re actually starting to reply to people who posts #JoinDarkOrder
> 
> i said it - by this time next year, DO will be everybodies fav team
> 
> ...


This is good shit. I wonder how many Creepers are making these vids in order to reach out to all who hashtagged it. 20 backstage guys in mask each cutting four a minute could do 80 a minute, 4800 in a hour.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

I’ll probably watch but hope they step their game up


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am totally feeling the Dark Order. Looking forward to more from them.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The rotating colors for the Dynamite logo is kinda cool but the sorta red mixed with faded white is bad ass.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going to watch tonight of course but to be honest it doesn't look like a great show it looks honestly pretty bad but then again a while back it did look pretty bad but it end up being good LOL go figure


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

I'm really hoping they hit some of these points:

* Please further the womens division. Give us a reason to care and not just another match. Brandi's promo should do this. I want to see Riho tho.

* Progress Mox vs Jericho in a way that isn't so direct. We have a lot of time between now and DON 2 which is when Mox theoretically should wind the belt. We don't need them outright challenging eachother quite yet and they definitely shouldn't lay a single hand on eachother either.

* Please try to re-establish the tag-team division. Started off mega strong until the Championships were won and now it's a bit of a back seat. This week needs to start putting it back on the map.

* Please tell us who Butcher, Blade, and The Bunny are. Idc how you do it, just do it.


I think tonight will be a pretty great show. Especially if we hit on these points above. I'm excited


----------



## IamMark (Jan 7, 2014)

Hopefully we get some instructions from Dark Order.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This thread used to be fire.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

I feel like this will be a good episode tonight.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Even after a weak show I’m still excited for this one.

Some of y’all playing around with that dark order....gonna end up in a mask and being a footstool for big boy to sit on lol.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Nearly a perfect card, but Shida is wrestling instead of Britt. That's a bit of a head scratcher. Either way, I can't wait.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Best Bout Machine said:


> Nearly a perfect card, but Shida is wrestling instead of Britt. That's a bit of a head scratcher. Either way, I can't wait.


Why? Shida is better and the #1 contender.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Time for that bounce back episode. Lots scheduled tonight so hopefully it's a hard hitting show with lots of entertainment


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> Why? Shida is better and the #1 contender.


I'm starting to think that it's his gimmick.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Champaign is the perfect location for a little bit of the bubbly


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They're responding with a hot opener good shit. Match should be awesome


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Bucks and Dustin are definitely a huge contrast in styles.

Sidenote: glad Tony is back this week.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Come on The Butcher and Blade, come out and attack the Bucks and Dustin so my theory can come true.

Are they having audio issues again, the sounds keeps going in and out?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is against Pete Dunne vs Killian Dain


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

Aew need to work on their intro pyro game, it sucks


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What is up with the audio?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Honestly i like this stage arrangement better


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Glad Sammy got rid of the Panda head. That was silly.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> What is up with the audio?


Glad it wasn't just me, their audio seems to be off.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Santana and Ortiz should be the next tag champs


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

rbl85 said:


> I'm starting to think that it's his gimmick.


Yeah, liking different wrestlers than others is a gimmick.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> What is up with the audio?


Yeah, really — two weeks in a row it’s been shit. Fix that!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cornette blocked me sign haha.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is the Audio fucking up?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Was commentary going in and out for anybody?


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Dustin getting good pop.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Was commentary going in and out for anybody?


Yes, they sound like they are talking inside a closet to me.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

The audio team needs to get on their game, this is two weeks in a row.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Audio sucks. Fucking AEW


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Commentary/audio issues non existent here in Canada on the TSN feed

Edit: Canada > US


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

I think the audio has finally been fixed.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They need to make sure their audio is top notch.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Amazing audio


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

You can almost hear the clicking of hundreds of thousands of remotes as people change the channel away from this irrelevant match.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

It's really not that hard to mix audio properly. They need to fire the sound guy ASAP.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The audio’s fine on FITE.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

I can barely hear anything, good stuff


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> This thread used to be fire.


AEW is dead lol. They’ve chased away people


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

I'm not hearing any audio issues.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

This match is hot and we have this shitty audio mess.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> The audio’s fine on FITE.


It has been very poor on TNT since they started tonight.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

What's the point of conting if you're not going to call it lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OK I think they finally fixed it.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

AEW hire me as your sound engineer. Heck I will do it free. Guarantee you I can do a better job.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

LOL! Dustin


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

AEW crowds shit on WWE crowds most of the time


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Guess Fite and TNT production have different audio folk. Because it's been all over the place on TNT.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Dustin is incredible.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The opening segment last week had horrific audio and tonight has had some problems. Fix it because you need to put your best foot forward on every front.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Hate it when guys get into position and just stand there waiting for their opponent to jump off the ropes onto them.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

630 Senton is no joke.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

This crowd is hot, lets hope they stay like this all night.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Cant take Dustin serious in this outfit


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

"Suck my dick" got bleeped haha.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

MrThortan said:


> Hate it when guys get into position and just stand there waiting for their opponent to jump off the ropes onto them.


That's the downside of the high flying spot fests. So tough to be in sync at all times


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Of course a 50-year old Dustin Rhodes casually busts out a flip piledriver. 

Nice to see him cutting loose with the matching attire and crotch chop.



RapShepard said:


> Was commentary going in and out for anybody?


Yup. It was popping in and out very briefly, but now it's thankfully loud and clear.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I hoped the Tennessee crowd would be loud


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good Match. Glad Tony is Back


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Everything cutting in and out is just annoying. I hope they fix this going forward.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

No issues with sound in canada


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sounds like it's just the TNT feed having issues


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

A lot of guys need to learn to tell a dam story in the ring. Over these flip flops


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Enough with the choreography and super kick spamming. Ridiculous.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

The vlogging gimmick is hilarious. I watched some of his youtube videos earlier and they are actually pretty good


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

I thought that got a little silly at times but it was mostly fun


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Great opener. Good luck to the other company trying to top that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Young Bucks can't disappoint and Dustin Rhodes is still impressive for his age. It doesn't really show.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Pretty funny with the phone. Does sammy upload these?


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Pentagon Jr better win tonight. Luchas need some wins


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Hot opener.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

CD is back ?


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

That was an awesome opener. I can take one match with all the flippity flopping, and that is what is to be expected from the Bucks.

If Trent wins, then the Lucha Bros might be in the dog house. Hell, Trent is so damn talented its probably time to break off from Best Friends tag team and go solo.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

At least Trent is the one wrestling and not dad bod.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

shandcraig said:


> Pretty funny with the phone. Does sammy upload these?


Yes. He has his own vlog on YouTube. It's great!


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Lets go Trent!! Possible match of the night coming up here.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

shandcraig said:


> Cant take Dustin serious in this outfit


He's out of gold and black.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dustin has still got it.









Fun match.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Yeah I think I’m out AEW is awful. Best friends are geeks, Orange Cassidy is a geek. Nyla Rose is disgusting, same with Sonny.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I love the best friend's theme


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

So no Womens match tonight. This is why people say they dont put enough effort in the Womens division. That is disappointing


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Justin Roberts botch. Where the hell is Pentagon Jr


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Best Bout Machine said:


> Lets go Trent!! Possible match of the night coming up here.


Trent is the shit, really showed his chops in NJPW and has taken it to another level since coming to AEW.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Slick variation of the Meltzer Driver. Nice opener both in regard to match quality and exacerbating the bad blood between the Bucks and Ortiz / Santana.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

shandcraig said:


> I love the best friend's theme


Me too. Fits them perfectly


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> So no Womens match tonight. This is why people say they dont put enough effort in the Womens division. That is disappointing


Nyla Rose is supposed to wrestle.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> So no Womens match tonight. This is why people say they dont put enough effort in the Womens division. That is disappointing


They previously announced Kris Statlander vs. Hikaru Shida. Not sure why they did not list it just now...


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Of course lucha bros have such a bad ass theme


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> So no Womens match tonight. This is why people say they dont put enough effort in the Womens division. That is disappointing


What about Statlander vs. Shida?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

captainzombie said:


> Nyla Rose is supposed to wrestle.


Yay? I want see Riho lol


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

captainzombie said:


> Trent is the shit, really showed his chops in NJPW and has taken it to another level since coming to AEW.


Loved him in NJPW and still love him today. He's a treat to watch. One of my favourites.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did anyone else have audio issues during the first match?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Yay? I want see Riho lol


LOL! I know.

I thought that they had announced Statlander vs. Shida.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TripleG said:


> Did anyone else have audio issues during the first match?


A lot of us did on TNT until about halfway through the match. Has been good since then.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Best Bout Machine said:


> Loved him in NJPW and still love him today. He's a treat to watch. One of my favourites.


He's totally underrated.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

captainzombie said:


> LOL! I know.
> 
> I thought that they had announced Statlander vs. Shida.


I rather watch Shida any day of the week over Nyla Rose. I love Shida.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I rather watch Shida any day of the week over Nyla Rose. I love Shida.


She's my favorite right now.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I rather watch Shida any day of the week over Nyla Rose. I love Shida.


Shida is awesome, can't wait for Shida vs. Riho for the title.

If AEW gets a mid card title soon, my wish is for Trent to be the first champion. To see him go from WWE where he was just a tag wrestler stuck in hell, to NJPW keep improving and then come AEW where he has shown his true talents.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Anyone think they should get rid of the 2 tunnels? Id rather a steel entrance like nitro. Not another tna like tunnel


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

LUCHA BROS! MEXICAN! CERO MIEDO MEET US IN THE RING!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


That's clearly a fake Orange Cassidy, as evident by that overwhelming acknowledgement of the crowd.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

shandcraig said:


> Anyone think they should get rid of the 2 tunnels? Id rather a steel entrance like nitro. Not another tna like tunnel


LOL! Shand, yeah man, I keep thinking early TNA days when I see those tunnels.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Glad Fenix won.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

That was a good match, and even though Trent lost, Fenix snapped the losing streak is good.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Good match, buy my boy Trent losing isn't good.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

The ratings definitely will tank some more this show is a steaming pile of crap


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Told you that they are pushing Fenix first then they will push Penta.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh shit, Trent is going off on Fenix after he didn't want to shake his hand. That is awesome, an whole new edge to Trent.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

captainzombie said:


> Nyla Rose is supposed to wrestle.


That’s a man....besides that nobody cares


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Good match. I like the Fenix push.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

They need to show case Cassidy more but his stories will come!

Ya i mean its a petty complain pf course but i thought they would have gone more old school on the set with more theme. Instead its just a hybrid feel of TNA and modern wwe. They need to stand apart more. 

Either way it has nothing to do with the in ring product, just apettt complaint i have lol


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Whysoserious? said:


> The ratings definitely will tank some more this show is a steaming pile of crap


Come on man, please stop with this shit. It is getting annoying.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

FITE's stream is lagging behind like a bitch, it's about 10 seconds behind TNT, I'm seeing that the match is over before it happens on my screen. Fucking FITE lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I like Trent but Fenix needed to be the ganador.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The intro before Cody's theme begins gives me hard Metal Gear Solid vibes.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Cody scar is still nasty.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

If Tony is doing an interview, you know someone is interrupting.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

captainzombie said:


> Come on man, please stop with this shit. It is getting annoying.


Stop with what? AEW is awful outside of the Lucha Bros and Mox and Jericho. Cody is a wannabe Triple H. Brandi Rhodes is cringe and every act besides Mox and Jericho sucks. Ratings should show you I’m right


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Great 1st 2 matches to start the show


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol wtf why did i think this show was in Tennessee .my bad


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Tony's earring is weird.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cody does not deal in absolutes...except absolutely never challenging for the title again...


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Wow this shitty roster is really killing my interest for this show.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

That's a pretty gnarly scar above Cody's eye


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn Cody


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Just book the fucking match lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

What was the comment about watching pn 2 channels? I missed it


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Having to bribe MJF is kinda dumb.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> What was the comment about watching pn 2 channels? I missed it


He said they were botching the Cross Rhodes on two channels now that MJF did one.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Whysoserious? said:


> Stop with what? AEW is awful outside of the Lucha Bros and Mox and Jericho. Cody is a wannabe Triple H. Brandi Rhodes is cringe and every act besides Mox and Jericho sucks. Ratings should show you I’m right


Well then why are you in here, if the show sucks why are you watching and then posting? Obviously you aren't watching, you are just trolling.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Was hoping that Cody mentioned MAXWELL's abortion of a Cross Rhodes and he thankfully delivered. 

Nice jabs all around from Rhodes.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This is shocking to not see cody with hos regular intensity. Especially since hes pulling a rick flair taking his stuff off lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Is that green screen behind my boy Joey


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Did Cody even address The Butcher and Blade from last week? If not, that's a total WTF.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Is that green screen behind my boy Joey


... no.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

captainzombie said:


> Did Cody even address The Butcher and Blade from last week? If not, that's a total WTF.


... yes.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Everybody's got a price for the million dollar man! Wait wrong gimmick.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Is Janela 5'3?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Mox shit all over his existence.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Boldgerg said:


> ... yes.


Okay cool, must of missed it.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The tron being about 3 times the size of before looks much better.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Mox hahaha

"....kids"


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well that was a backstage segment


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Haha. "Kids"
I'm loving this episode. It's not the best thing I have ever seen, but it's got me watching their damn commercials. Can always find things to complain about with everything.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Cody: I don't deal in absolutes
Also Cody: I will NEVER go for the World Championship


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Do we no longer have the ability to skip to the last page? This is a pain in the ass


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Great episode so far imo. Two great matches and a great Cody promo. Let’s how the women’s match + Brandi promo go, though.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So The Dark Order basically recruits incels?


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Whysoserious? said:


> Stop with what? AEW is awful outside of the Lucha Bros and Mox and Jericho. Cody is a wannabe Triple H. Brandi Rhodes is cringe and every act besides Mox and Jericho sucks. Ratings should show you I’m right


LOL

HHH is a wannabe HHH. Dude has always been a midcarder and the myth of his existence goes no further than the fan susceptible to McMahon's Jedi mind tricks.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I figure it out but now dont know how to edit lol

Ok figured the editing out. I'll shut up now


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> Is Janela 5'3?


Nah he’s like 6’2”


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Whysoserious? said:


> Stop with what? AEW is awful outside of the Lucha Bros and Mox and Jericho. Cody is a wannabe Triple H. Brandi Rhodes is cringe and every act besides Mox and Jericho sucks. Ratings should show you I’m right


Here is again, captain cunt.


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

This is a really good episode so far. Better than last week.

Great opener with a hot crowd.
Fenix vs. Trent was a great match. Glad Fenix went over and they are seemingly pushing him.
Cody with another excellent promo, and I loved the portrayal of his need to wrestle MJF.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Weird flex by Cody


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This video has a bit of a Deliverance vibe.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DOTL said:


> Cody: I don't deal in absolutes
> Also Cody: I will NEVER go for the World Championship


 Cody Wan Kenobi


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Im feeling all these different stables forming, this is smart. Very old school


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bruh...why can I barely hear this show.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

That Dark Order segment was fire holy


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Bosnian21 said:


> Nah he’s like 6’2”


There is no way. He was dwarfed by Marvez and Mox. Googling him shows 5'8 which still feels high based on what we saw.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Much better first hour than last week.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I like her theme to


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dark Order


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Does anybody actually care about Leva Bates? She's cute, but I find myself having no interest in her outside of some skits on Being the Elite.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Ho hum, the librarians. Still a bad gimmick. AEW seems committed to making it work. At least this match was a squash


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Maybe Whysoserious will relax a little bit after getting his Nyla Rose fix.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

shandcraig said:


> I like her theme to


Agreed, her theme is really good.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Dark Order is simply tired of LIVING IN A SOCIETY, and I can't really blame them. ?

R.I.P. Leva. :'(


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Is someone playing drums?


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

MrThortan said:


> Ho hum, the librarians. Still a bad gimmick. AEW seems committed to making it work. At least this match was a squash


It seems like The Librarians have become the resident AEW jobbers for sure.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

OH no they're in commercial and here comes the table


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

HOW DO YOU HAVE THAT DURING A BREAK


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Well that was probably the best I've liked Nyla yet.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

There's my girl Britt!!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That table has a family, DAMN IT.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

1st hour this week has been much more enjoyable than last week let's hope they finish strong


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Derek30 said:


> HOW DO YOU HAVE THAT DURING A BREAK


I know that has been the best that Nyla has done so far to stand out and they do it during a commercial break. I do hate this damn PIP.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Haha Nyla kicked the refs ass. Btw was that Brit? If so was she mimicking her awe look on NXT? Lol


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Moxley appropriately buried that geek Janela.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol the commercial break is when shes doing the work to get her heel ways over. Good one AEW lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Taroostyles said:


> 1st hour this week has been much more enjoyable than last week let's hope they finish strong


Yes. I agree.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Nyla killing everybody...why is Britt in the crowd? She still work for AEW or nah lol


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> Haha Nyla kicked the refs ass. Btw was that Brit? If so was she mimicking her awe look on NXT? Lol


Ex also said "that's Adam Cole's girlfriend!"... weird.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

There's Adam Cole's girlfriend ???


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jericho always has so much work to do every week to get fans to boo him.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Aren’t Awesome Kong and Nyla Rose the same gimmick?


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

Intimidator3 said:


> Well that was probably the best I've liked Nyla yet.


She seems to be improving. She does have a lot of potential. A prospect for the future certainly. The main thing she needs to do is work on her cardio. If she resolves that, she'll reach that next level.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

shandcraig said:


> Lol the commercial break is when shes doing the work to get her heel ways over. Good one AEW lol


Hopefully with time they learn to better plan these segments so the good stuff doesn't coincide with commercials, it does get very annoying.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Im really digging this week. I didnt enjoy last week


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Nyla kicking ass was fun


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Best Bout Machine said:


> Does anybody actually care about Leva Bates? She's cute, but I find myself having no interest in her outside of some skits on Being the Elite.


I would care more about her, if she didn't have that stupid gimmick attached to her.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

God a fucking heel stable and this guys wearing a purple golf shirt. Jericho teach these modern softies a thing or to


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

shandcraig said:


> Im really digging this week. I didnt enjoy last week


This week has been on fire compared to last week which was enjoyable, but had all kinds of issues. Let's hope that the show finishes off strong this week.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The List gets a cheer heh.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol crowd loves to be disrespected by Jericho


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Lexicon of Le Champion


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

The Lexicon of le Champion ?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DA BUBBLEH will surely go down as one of the greatest elixirs in mankind.

Dat List of 1004 Holds tho lel. LONG LIVE THE LIST LEXICON! :'D


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Jericho refuses to wrestle Kenny Chesney?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

AJ Styles denied.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Is this going to be him mentioning Moxley 1,004 times


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

OMG please let Jericho verbally rundown Marko.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Haha


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

It's hard to take Marko seriously, but he cracks me up.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Jericho is damn entertaining


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Hager standing there like an idiot.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Yesss Im down for this match. 

Dammit they need another belt for these guys


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Medieval Hitchery?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Show me an ID!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah this promo is bleh


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Jungle Boy vs Jericho? There's a match I didn't know I wanted to see.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Yesss nevermind it is jungle boy. Hes going to be a big star one day


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Luchasaurus vs Jake will be good. Marko needs to go home to his parents.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Marko humping Jerichos leg LMAO


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

LOL everybody gets a title shot now???


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Preach, Luchasaurus!


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

I loved that segment. Silly fun


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The3 said:


> LOL everybody gets a title shot now???


No one said it was a title match?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They're going to the "just being in a match with Jericho can make you" well too often. His matches with Scorpio and Darby were just okay.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Shida time!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Something is wrong with the ring sound. I keep hearing drum sounds


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jungle Boy is good and has a lot of potential.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Have they official signed this woman?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> Jungle Boy is good and has a lot of potential.


I think so too. I was surprised to see he was taller than Jericho.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That Kris is thiccc


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

AEW: wins matter

Also AEW: Jungle Boy gets a title shot


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Cant wait for the return to dailys place, such a good venue


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Kris Statlander, The Galaxy's Greatest Alien, has "statlanded" in AEW! I'll show myself out.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Nyla Rose suspended? We can only hope.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lol Brit Baker with that same look she did on NXT Lmao


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope the match between Jungle Boy and Jericho has a 10 minute time limit.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

AEWMoxley said:


> AEW: wins matter
> 
> Also AEW: Jungle Boy gets a title shot


Again, where did anyone state that it's for the title?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I like this girls character


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shida is hot as fuck


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love Statlander and Shida. Should be a good feud one Shida wins the title.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Lets go Shida


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

I hope AEW locks up Krid Statlander.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Lol Brit Baker with that same look she did on NXT Lmao


No doubt that was done on purpose


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok this show is way better than last week. Not a fan of the main event. I like Moxley but not really feeling it vs. Janella.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Stupid commercials. No picture in a picture through TNT website


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> I love Statlander and Shida. Should be a good feud one Shida wins the title.


They need to get the title on Shida, let's start that Riho/Shida feud already. At least Shida has been on Dynamite way more.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Something magical about shida


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Derek30 said:


> No doubt that was done on purpose


Yup. That Look is identical to War Games. Its probably to poke fun


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Kris Statlader used confusion.
It's not very effective...


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

The3 said:


> LOL everybody gets a title shot now???


It's not for the title.


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing (Feb 27, 2019)

AEW has a lot of attractive women that can work. Nice mix


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

411MANIA | Jungle Boy Says Chris Jericho Would Be His Dream Match


Jungle Boy revealed that if he had won the Casino Battle Royale at AEW Double or Nothing, he would have wanted to have faced Chris Jericho...




411mania.com





Looks like he'll be fulfilling on of his dreams.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LET'S GO STATLANDER. SHIDA SUCKS.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

shandcraig said:


> Something magical about shida


She's gorgeous, like an 11/10. Hard not to fall in love.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Shida's outfit looks like it is from Mortal Kombat, but I love it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

captainzombie said:


> They need to get the title on Shida, let's start that Riho/Shida feud already. At least Shida has been on Dynamite way more.


It's because Shida is full-time, whereas Riho is not. I think Riho needs to lose it soon, as it detracts from the title not having it around.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

AEW year ranking resets when the year ends , So Moxley should be cutting promos to get his title shot the year is about to end https://www.allelitewrestling.com/mens-rankings


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> She's gorgeous, like an 11/10. Hard not to fall in love.



But she has this magical ora about her presences. I just want to marry her ????


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Cody/QT Marshall vs Butcher/Blade doesn't sound all that interesting. Hopefully it will be decent.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

umagamanc said:


> It's because Shida is full-time, whereas Riho is not. I think Riho needs to lose it soon, as it detracts from the title not having it around.


Completely bizarre decision to put it on Riho in the first place.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The3 said:


> AEW year ranking resets when the year ends , So Moxley should be cutting promos to get his title shot the year is about to end https://www.allelitewrestling.com/mens-rankings


They said it would reset, but did they say it would be after this calendar year? Seems way too soon since they only had 2.5 months to build it.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

These 2 women are awesome


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Im really excited for the butcher and the blade and bunny group. All these factions!


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah, sign Statlander ASAP


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hell of a finishing move, but did not like Shida losing here.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Statlander is fantastic


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Whoa with the spread eagle pin. Surprised Shida lost


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Here comes Brandi and Kong


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Shida. :sadbecky




Oh...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The way she pinned Shida with her legs open lol


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

umagamanc said:


> It's because Shida is full-time, whereas Riho is not. I think Riho needs to lose it soon, as it detracts from the title not having it around.


Okay, I didn't know that Riho is part-time. They really do need to get that title off of Riho ASAP and place it on Shida or Statlander.



Best Bout Machine said:


> Cody/QT Marshall vs Butcher/Blade doesn't sound all that interesting. Hopefully it will be decent.


That is odd with QT.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lights out AEW weekly special


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pin me, Statlander.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Brandi sounds like she is reading from a dissertation.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, I'll be damned. Shida actually lost. Decent match for what it was.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

The Nightmare Collective?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Shida ?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Brandi is way better this way . I cant stand her cry baby feel sorry for me bullshit


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This is insane how many stables AEW is forming. Things are heating up. The coming months are going to be great unraveling of stories


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So Statlander is basically wrestling's version of Area 51-chan, and yet she actually knocked Shida off her high horse. ?

Honestly surprised by the finish, but it was nevertheless a decent match and I'm down to see where she goes from here.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Dark Order and Nightmare Collective are going to merge as soon as The Dark Order is comfortable around women.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Yeah I don't know if the whole scalping thing works for me. Brandi is a natural heel though. No acting necessary


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

The women stable with Cody chick is too similar to what the dark order is doing


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, that was weird.

I'm glad there's a female stable now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I thought she was TESSA lmfao


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Don't know what to make of the whole Brandi/Kong thing


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Bif upset. Great match


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

30 minutes for 2 matches


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lheurch said:


> The Dark Order and Nightmare Collective are going to merge as soon as The Dark Order is comfortable around women.



Oh intersting theory and probably true. We all know brandi will turn on cody


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Chan Hung said:


> I thought she was TESSA lmfao


Thought so too


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The3 said:


> The women stable with Cody chick is too similar to what the dark order is doing


Exactly the New Nightmare Family female version is like Dark Order lol.
Why are Dark Order, Blade Bunny etc and now.this female stable similar?


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Dark Order and Nightmare Collective too similar for my taste. And Dark Order does their schtick better imo.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202414395621597184


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I don’t get it, but at least Brandi’s lookin good


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Oh intersting theory and probably true. We all know brandi will turn on cody


I was half kidding, but they did the Corporate Ministry so who knows. Brandi definitely needs to be a heel.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So we had Cody do a very tame, one-off version of Vinnie Mac's Million Dollar Mania, and now his wife is doing her spin on the Straight Edge Society's induction process. Meh. ?


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

Does anybody know who the fan is? Is she a wrestler?



Lheurch said:


> Brandi sounds like she is reading from a dissertation.


I thought she sounded good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I didn't want for Shida to lose but I like the unpredictability of it. Makes it more exciting to watch.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Derek30 said:


> Don't know what to make of the whole Brandi/Kong thing


I am not a fan of this and they seem to be wasting Kong as she can add to the women's division if she would wrestle.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Daniel is a joke


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

That last segment reminded me of the SES https://pa1.narvii.com/6135/b644030f392403d53be8f9ce5ae82efbe61e2aef_hq.gif


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They should've had Daniels angry to sell what Penta did to him


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Pentagon about to lose to this 60 year old man


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Thought so too





umagamanc said:


> Does anybody know who the fan is? Is she a wrestler?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she sounded good.


It's Melanie Cruise, she's wrestled for Shimmer a number of times.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I could see sll 3 of those groups forming as one down the line


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> The Dark Order and Nightmare Collective are going to merge as soon as The Dark Order is comfortable around women.


They'll show that they truly RESPECK WAHMEN as soon as they get over the last vestiges of their anger toward that whore/slut/bitch Veronica.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Shida should've won but Statlander is good. Two bright talents right there.

Stuff with Brandi and Kong is weird but at least they're doing something.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Can Awesome Kong even wrestle anymore? She did one match at Double or Nothing but she was down the whole match. I think this girl they added will be doing most of the work lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good shit


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

They need to break up scu asap.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Not sure who I'd rather see win this match. Pentagon, I suppose.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Have we seen a full womens stable in a major pro wrestling company?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> Pentagon about to lose to this 60 year old man


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I miss heel dark fallen angel gimmick


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

umagamanc said:


> Does anybody know who the fan is? Is she a wrestler?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she sounded good.


Do not get me wrong, I like Brandi, but there was something off about her delivery there. Seemed more like a rehearsed speech than a passionate promo.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PMS in WWFand The Beautiful People had 3 members at some points


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Geeee said:


> Can Awesome Kong even wrestle anymore? She did one match at Double or Nothing but she was down the whole match. I think this girl they added will be doing most of the work lol


She could still be in bad shape, which I wasn't even thinking about.

Daniels used to be one of my favs in Impact and ROH, but Pentagon needs to win here. It doesn't serve any purpose for him to lose here against Daniels who is on the tail end of his career.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

CD is a legend.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Modern day La Parka


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Pentagon is so good


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> It's Melanie Cruise, she's wrestled for Shimmer a number of times.


Thank you. I assume she'll have signed with the company then.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> PMS in WWFand The Beautiful People had 3 members at some points


I'm talking more nWo levels like.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

PentagonMania's running wild, brothers!


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Derek30 said:


> Pentagon is so good


When Pentagon is motivated he is on his "A" game and top 10 in the world.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Intimidator3 said:


> Shida should've won but Statlander is good. Two bright talents right there.
> 
> Stuff with Brandi and Kong is weird but at least they're doing something.



I like that they have more than one person in the running for the title, you can build more than one person at a time. Shida can just beat Shanna or Bea next week and she'll still look strong.

Brandi on the other hand needs to PISS OFF, she took the shine of Kris' victory for no real reason.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Chris Daniels looks disgusting. He's got to lose that weight ASAP.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Pentagon Jr on fire.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Chris Daniels looks disgusting. He's got to lose that weight ASAP.


On a show that includes Joey Janela and Chuck Taylor, he looks ripped by comparison.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Not like that no.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

As much as i love lucha bros as a tag i cant wait to see singles penta run


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh wow, that was a huge fail.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmfao Daniels


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

botch, damn


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

LMAO


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So embarrassing.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So the rest of SCU was just like fuck it lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

That was such a bad botch by Daniels.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> On a show that includes Joey Janela and Chuck Taylor, he looks ripped by comparison.


Janela is scrawny these days.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Very strange botch. Its like he lost his strength


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Damn Pentagon Jr won dirty. Haha.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

The Blade has quite the gimp mask.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sabu would be proud of that moonsault attempt


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Janela is scrawny these days.


Did he change a lot in the past month?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So Scrull confirmed? Why else is Cody a snake?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah that promo seemed to hint at B and B being affiliated with Marty


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Now(I don't know much about this tag team) but the bunny is Allie(from impact wrestling) right?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

She said our first order of chaos. They are for sure part of dark order.

Wh3ay a good looking group


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Ally is hot as fuck


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Taroostyles said:


> Yeah that promo seemed to hint at B and B being affiliated with Marty



I saw dark order hint. Whay did i miss?


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

It's like Allie suddenly obtained talent now that she's become The Bunny. That was a great video package. Anything that she'd done before including promos was abysmal.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

That was a rough showing for Daniels

Oh damn Allie ia scorching


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

shandcraig said:


> She said our first order of chaos. They are for sure part of dark order.
> 
> Wh3ay a good looking group


I thought the same thing, but I am still sticking to my guns that they are with Marty Scrull.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> She said our first order of chaos. They are for sure part of dark order.
> 
> Wh3ay a good looking group


The Dark Order, Nightmare Collective, and First Order of Chaos are all kind of close name-wise.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jet_420 said:


> Now(I don't know much about this tag team) but the bunny is Allie(from impact wrestling) right?










she is.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

umagamanc said:


> It's like Allie suddenly obtained talent now that she's become The Bunny. That was a great video package. Anything that she'd done before including promos was abysmal.


Well it was pre-recorded. So it could have been multiple takes


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Entire promotion story development! This is going to be good


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing (Feb 27, 2019)

There's no way in Hades Janela weighs 202lbs. Dude is like 5'7


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Their second appearance was much better than their first. Bunny is nice.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Probably shouldn't have followed him that long


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Loving this weeks episode


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Man, I couldn't give a fuck about Ambrose...

but LOOK at Mox. This is a fucking star.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> she is.


thank you, god she was good looking in impact wrestling


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Mox is the best thing in Wrestling right now.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jesus, Mary and Joseph, Bunny Allie has got me straight up channeling Hank Venture:












PavelGaborik said:


> Pentagon about to lose to this 60 year old man


Nothing a kick to the balls couldn't fix, although at the cost of perpetuating the stereotype of being a bad hombre. :^)


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Here we gooooo. This should be good.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Roberts is going to throw his voice out saying Jon


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Batista'sNoseRing said:


> There's no way in Hades Janela weighs 202lbs. Dude is like 5'7


I tried pointing this out earlier and someone said he was over six feet. Hilarious.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Mox is fucking bestmode right now.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Janela recently tweeted he lost 20lbs and was down to 180. Even posted a pic.


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

I liked the finish of that match. Glad Pentagon won.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jet_420 said:


> thank you, god she was good looking in impact wrestling


She was. I dug her Dark Allie look too.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Janela recently tweeted he lost 20lbs and was down to 180. Even posted a pic.


I hope this is true, I really do. I hope he is hitting the gym and taking things seriously now. He was a joke before, but if he becomes serious now I can get behind him.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ya it's nice to see proper sex appeal sometimes


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Janela recently tweeted he lost 20lbs and was down to 180. Even posted a pic.


I wonder if Cornette's insults played a role in him losing the weight?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I liked joeys braided hair in the match up photo. He should do that full time


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

captainzombie said:


> I am not a fan of this and they seem to be wasting Kong as she can add to the women's division if she would wrestle.


Brandi was interviewed recently and said this angle is all Kong's idea and they're running with it. Kong is a producer for the women, so semi-retired. Kong and Omega are booking the women's division.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Allie in Goth gear us fucking hot

Moxley on fire. Kinda was hoping for a better main event tho


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jazminator said:


> I wonder if Cornette's insults played a role in him losing the weight?


Cornette was right either way. Unlike Cornette, I believe people can change so I await the evidence. If Joey gets in shape and takes things seriously, I will be a fan.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Everyones a softie to cornys words until they take him serious and they change ??


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> I hope this is true, I really do. I hope he is hitting the gym and taking things seriously now. He was a joke before, but if he becomes serious now I can get behind him.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200197564211052547


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Brandi was interviewed recently and said this angle is all Kong's idea and they're running with it. Kong is a producer for the women, so semi-retired. Kong and Omega are booking the women's division.


I do miss the Kong of old, she was so fantastic in the ring and her time in TNA helped put her and Gail on the map. That is awesome that she is producing the women, hopefully she can help elevate the division.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200197564211052547


Seems like he is on the right path then. Glad for him.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

umagamanc said:


> Thank you. I assume she'll have signed with the company then.


Maybe. Or they may have just been using her as she's local talent.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Enjoyed that match. Janela looked pretty good in defeat.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Great show tonight and a lot of story development unfolding. 

Good night all you fuckers!!


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

WOW! Janella has been on a tear.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I guess Mox and Jericho will be the next PPV.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Hot damn, Joey went from 0 to 60 real quick.  Dorky as Janela is, I can honestly see myself supporting him if he gets Mikey Whipwreck-style booking and keeps working on his look.

Decent main event to cap off a pretty good show.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Much better than last week.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mox.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Up and down show. Better than last weeks.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

That was a fantastic episode, as expected. I can't see them losing this week.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

One last thing. I love that AEW is using the crowd as part of the show and for wrestlers to wander around the arena. Good shit


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

There was storyline progression tonight and they've built some characters along the way. Solid episode


----------



## Cult3 (May 9, 2016)

The Young Bucks are so fucking talented but they need to slow down sometimes. They dropped Santana when he jumped outside of the ring and people would be blowing up if a WWE wrestler did it. Dangerous shit.

Fenix wins equals the same 50/50 booking everyone hates doesn't it? 

Cody just made himself just as unrelatable as Vince McMahon. Who cares if he succeeds? He's rich now.

Joey Janela sucks. He has no business being on a televised wrestling show. 

The Dark Order are still fun. Can't wait to see Bwhere they're going with it all.

Nyla Rose didn't look terrible this week. Her inability to run is a massive hindrance though. She looks like she struggles to walk most of the time. Fuck the Librarians.

Jericho continues being the glue that holds this show together. He's hilarious. Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus are going to be so good when they get rid of Stunt. Until then I have to question how seriously they can be taken. 

Shida and Statlander was a good match. Hikaru Shida is going to be a star. Didn't CM Punk already do the hair thing when people joined his stable? I think Brandi needs to talk less. She's ok on the mic but there needs to be an air of mystery about her and Kong.

Penta can't even win without interferance. What are they doing with these guys? They can be bad guys without resorting to boring dirty finishes. Make them brutal for fucks sake.

Allie is hot as fuck. 

Janella on the screen. Time for me to turn this shit off. Not really, but fuck Mini Joe Dirt. All 5 foot of him. He has no place main eventing this show, a CZW show or my local wrestling show. I just don't get it. He even looks like he's stopped working out again. He got way too much offense in on Mox.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I really liked this show. Good stuff.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Statlander/Shida was MOTN


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

That platform to the ring should be their standard. Or I guess use it when they can. Use it sometimes, use the ramp others. Just allows for different offense and a good differentiation from NXT.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

This show was way better than last week.

More storylines (especially for the womens)


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Fun show. Nice bounceback from last week.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mox <3

I love all the different ways he can do the Paradigm Shift. Makes the move seem fresh each time.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

You imagine if Jericho was in the same shape than Dustin ?

The guy is 50 and i never saw him that fast in the ring.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cult3 said:


> The Young Bucks are so fucking talented but they need to slow down sometimes. They dropped Santana when he jumped outside of the ring and people would be blowing up if a WWE wrestler did it. Dangerous shit.
> 
> No...they are not
> 
> ...


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Great all around show with very little negatives. Opening 6 man was hot and a ton of fun. Fenix and Trent had a tough act to follow but their work was very good. Cody and Jericho segments were both entertaining. Shida and Kris had a fantastic match, one of the best womens matches yet in AEW. Jury is still out on the Brandi stuff. Pentagon and Daniel's was decent and the right man won. Main event was great and Janela really is more than what some people think he is.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> You imagine if Jericho was in the same shape than Dustin ?
> 
> The guy is 50 and i never saw him that fast in the ring.


Or Daniels or 56yr old Billy Gunn. But Jericho likes living the party life. He probably would just not wrestle if he needed to be in that level of shape. Maybe his creative juices flow better being in the relaxed space he is in now. I've enjoyed his run, but I think the title needs to go to Moxley. Jericho could take time off to do his band thing or wrestle in Japan and then come back whenever he has a muse he wants to work with on the undercard.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good show. Solid. Overall a step up from last week!!
:clap


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Sir Linko said:


> I'm really hoping they hit some of these points:
> 
> * Please further the womens division. Give us a reason to care and not just another match. Brandi's promo should do this. *Nyla Rose vs Kris and Brandi's stable. *I want to see Riho tho.
> 
> ...




They hit on almost all of my points this week. Re-establishing the Tag Division is still something I want to see. But otherwise what a great show this week. Lots of promos, lots of good promos, some decent matches in between. Started off incredibly well and ended nice and hot. Set up some future fueds and some stop-gap fueds.

I've seen that Riho is currently touring with Stardom as she's their Champion as well - I'll be waiting for her return impatiently.

8/10 tonight for this show, it rocked.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Overall a good show. I am always going to zone out during a Young Bucks' match or when Chuck Taylor and OC make their boring appearances, but for the most part it was good. Infinitely better than RAW of course.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

A fantastic bounce back from last weeks fine episode

Damn some great matches especially 6 man tag, Fenix/Trent, Statlander/Shida and Janela/Mox II

Two great promo's from Cody and Jerichio

Great segments from Dark Order and BBandB

Women's division, getting itself some feuds and attention. Statlander/Shida have some chemistry. Hope Shida doesn't take a backseat as she's too good. Probably along with Riho/Sakura, Shanna/Shida the best women's match to date.

Also love that Britt/wargames nod lol

The Brandi/Kong thing might take a bit of time to get over, did anyone know who the woman was and sound issues again at the start.

But one of their best episodes to date.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I can't be the only one who noticed JR's claiming Moxley has "rattlesnake tendencies" during Mox' entrance. JR comparing him to Steve Austin.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I can't be the only one who noticed JR's claiming Moxley has "rattlesnake tendencies" during Mox' entrance. JR comparing him to Steve Austin.


Yup, I heard that too.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I can't be the only one who noticed JR's claiming Moxley has "rattlesnake tendencies" during Mox' entrance. JR comparing him to Steve Austin.


Not surprising. Steve Austin himself compared Moxley to Steve Austin.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Taroostyles said:


> Great all around show with very little negatives. Opening 6 man was hot and a ton of fun. Fenix and Trent had a tough act to follow but their work was very good. Cody and Jericho segments were both entertaining. Shida and Kris had a fantastic match, one of the best womens matches yet in AEW. Jury is still out on the Brandi stuff. Pentagon and Daniel's was decent and the right man won. Main event was great and Janela really is more than what some people think he is.


I think the Brandi/Kong stuff might need more time, but i won't write it off cause look what they've done with Dark Order. Women's match was great.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202406255316344832
MFJ behind BBB attacking Cody.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The next women champion will probably be a heel either Rose or Kong.

I don't see them putting the belt on a japanese woman right after Riho.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202406255316344832
> MFJ behind BBB attacking Cody.


They could not put this on TV? Come on.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Was a fun, chaotic wrestling show. I liked it a lot.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> They could not put this on TV? Come on.


No shit. They announced QT Marshall as Cody's partner - which MJF was also behind the choice of. Cut a match by two minutes and put this on air. It's obviously pre-recorded so they knew how long it would be.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> No shit. They announced QT Marshall as Cody's partner - which MJF was also behind the choice of. Cut a match by two minutes and put this on air. It's obviously pre-recorded so they knew how long it would be.


Take two minutes off a match and put it on TV. MJF is gold.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202406255316344832
> MFJ behind BBB attacking Cody.


WTF that's incredible! It's definitely a weakness of AEW that a lot of cool storyline shit is hidden away online.

I hope MJF makes people kiss the ring.


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

Great episode from start to finish. Excellent recovery from last week's disappointing episode, with the progression of storylines. I really like how AEW is letting their wrestlers have multiple ongoing feuds simultaneously. It's more realistic, rather than WWE's formula of a wrestler only being able to focus on one other person; they're not insulting our intelligence.

The standout point of the night is how the women's division is looking better than it ever has. Shida vs. Statlander was an excellent match. I like where they're going with Kong & Brandi. Nyla Rose looked great too.

Also - I like that the Lucha Brothers are now entering singles competition, especially with Rey Fenix being pushed. He is a pure delight to watch in the ring. He's the new Rey Mysterio.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202406255316344832
> MFJ behind BBB attacking Cody.


They don't want to follow in WWE'S footsteps and put the best promos online. This deserved primetime viewing.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202405361015234560
Bucks vs Santana/Ortiz next week in a Street Fight. 

Cody/QT Marshall vs BBB

Jericho vs Jungle Boy (?)

Omega probably wrestles as well.


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

Good show. I missed some of it though so I'm going to have to rewatch.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202406255316344832
> MFJ behind BBB attacking Cody.





THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> They don't want to follow in WWE'S footsteps and put the best promos online. This deserved primetime viewing.


Well i personnaly think it's more realistic to do it the way they did.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Show was alright.

The opener was good, but as usual, went too long, and they did too much. Too many 2.9 kickouts, unnecessary.

Trent vs. Fenix, i have no idea why this would be put here after the opener. Like, what? Again, too long, they do too much. Too many 2.9 kickouts. Same shit. The law of diminishing returns on flips and 2.9 kickouts is starting to show its head here.

Cody's promo was great, even though its a DIRECT rip of Flair on Nitro after Starrcade 98. Only thing Cody didnt do was take off his pants. But still. Great delivery and he comes off like a big deal.

Nylas squash was good, and leva in them tights. My god. A plus.

Jericho was funny as usual, but him vs. Jungleboy? I dont get it. Doesnt interest me at all. Whatever.

Statlander looks good and I assume she at least speaks English so thats good. Brandi and Kong being on my screen is always good too. I approve.

Didnt watch Daniels vs. Pentagon, again, just a heatless match. Yes, I know where the heat is supposed to come from, did they show Pentagon and Fenix laying Daniels out or Daniels showing up in the Pentagon mask? I would hope so. Even then, why would I care?

Janela in a main event LOL. Fuck off. Dark Order vignette was good. I dont buy the whole Blade bunny thing at all. They're too similar to Dark Order to me.

Overall, it was fine. But Im not sure a bunch of heatless single matches between tag wrestlers, Janela in the main event, no Omega, Pac, Page or MJF, was the shot to fire after those numbers. Maybe Im wrong.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This and NXT were both some mid this week


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

MJF mentions Cody not having any friends left - planting seeds of a Scurll debut?

But really why not Dustin or Omega or Hangman - the match was next week. Of course Cody said BBB to pick his tag partner because it was more "I don't care, I just want you" but maybe he didn't feel he could ask one of his friends here. 

I guess he was fired up in ring and didn't want to commit one of his EVP's or Hangman to a match/fight so just said "you pick" versus saying me and a partner of my choosing vs you. 

That MJF promo should have aired at the end of the show, right before the fade to black (if you will).


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

wow these extra promos. Dam AEW is heating up. Took a few months to get to this point but this is when things will start rolling in a good direction.


I agree the promo should have ended the show but it seems they didnt wanna over shadow Mox. Also they could have just saved MJF response for the following week in my view.


With all these several Stables forming i see a proper Elite stable forming.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I suppose I’m the only one who noticed Cody hinting that he doesn’t trust his guys anymore? That was the entire point of having BBB pick his partner. “When I was laid out by another unknown entity, I lifted my hand..” yadda yadda yadda “...those I’m closest with we’re preoccupied.” He mentioned Dustin and the Bucks being together, his wife running around collecting hair with Kong.

They planted the seeds for the Elite to disband. 

Awesome show.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202405361015234560
> Bucks vs Santana/Ortiz next week in a Street Fight.
> 
> Cody/QT Marshall vs BBB
> ...


I think I heard them say that Jericho-Jungle Boy will be on the 18th in Texas.

You know what's surprising to me about Santana-Ortiz? I knew them as LAX in Impact, but they never talked much. I had no idea they were so good at cutting promos. Not sure why Konnan had to be their mouthpiece.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> WTF that's incredible! It's definitely a weakness of AEW that a lot of cool storyline shit is hidden away online.
> 
> I hope MJF makes people kiss the ring.


And why couldn't this air on the fucking main show? FFS. :-/


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202406255316344832
> MFJ behind BBB attacking Cody.


better than the entire show tonight and its on twitter.

yikes.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Jazminator said:


> I think I heard them say that Jericho-Jungle Boy will be on the 18th in Texas.
> 
> You know what's surprising to me about Santana-Ortiz? I knew them as LAX in Impact, but they never talked much. I had no idea they were so good at cutting promos. Not sure why Konnan had to be their mouthpiece.


Santana and Ortiz have really impressed me. Good promos and good in the ring to back it up.

I like this feud with the Bucks. They've been able to keep heat since the very first episode.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

This was a great show. I'm sure many others have already mentioned, the Brandi/Kong segment was pretty bad and I am also sure that there have been posts reminding you that CM Punk did the same thing. Last week seemed so disjointed and lost. This week, they really turned it back up.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I don't understand people and cm punk. Hes done nothing new. I guess thr past 12 years have been bad enough that people need the one guy that said fuck you and left 

I don't see a comparison. Its a generic concept that is not some unque thing. Not saying bad cus i like it but its like movies. Ita never new, its just either done well or done bad


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

2 women's matches instead of MJF? I know they want to slow it down but damn, I expected more from the Cody/MJF stuff.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Tsvetoslava said:


> 2 women's matches instead of MJF? I know they want to slow it down but damn, I expected more from the Cody/MJF stuff.



But then you have to hear the pretend justice warriors bitch that aew didnt have a womens match even though they don't give a shit. Just lack of ones own purpose


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I thought the womens segments were strong this week. If they're gonna have a womens division, they should at least have stories. They set up a few stories this week, after basically having none in the division since it started.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

They probably thought that there was enough talking on the show without the MJF thing. Cody, Brandi, Jericho/Luchasuarus, Dark Order, BBB, Joey Janela and whatever else i'm forgetting.

Overall enjoyed the show. Starting off with the 6 man tag team match was smart.

Fenix is truly amazing in the ring. On the ropes especially.

Jericho with that list, good stuff.

I'm not sure how to feel about that BBB video...i'm still trying to give them a chance. Their match next week will be interesting.

I like what I see from Kris Statlander so far.

Luchasaurus I felt like did well on the mic.

Moxley and Janela had an alright match. I've got a feeling that Mox will somehow help Jungle Boy beat Jericho in two weeks.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

It was a good show without putting on the main guys. That’s how you BUILD.

I like it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I enjoyed the show this week. Solidly entertaining, and as usual, it just seems to fly by. 

Quick question, where has Riho been? I feel like I haven't seen her on Dynamite or Dark since before the PPV.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Great ending to a solid show.

So many cult-like groups now though. The Bunny, Butcher, and Blade, Dark Order, The Nightmare Collective.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dark Order beating up that poor fat guy who just wanted some friends.









I've loved all three of their cult segments so far.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

This was a very fun, and in many ways, ideal episode of Dynamite..


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Great show. They have something with Kris.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TripleG said:


> I enjoyed the show this week. Solidly entertaining, and as usual, it just seems to fly by.
> 
> Quick question, where has Riho been? I feel like I haven't seen her on Dynamite or Dark since before the PPV.


She's on a Tour with Stardom (she's the champ)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Great show this week - felt like AEW again!

6 man tag - this is what I love. These sort of senseless, high pace matches. Its just logical to me, with 6 people they will all be less tired, so things will be super chaotic - 5/5

Fenix / Trent was ok - i’m not feeling Trent yet, except when he showed some fire after the match - 3/5

Nyla / Leva - was good. Liked the destruction from Nyla at the end. People asking ‘why did they wait for picture in picture?’ - not force you not to change the channel, duh

Kris / Shida - I am now a fan of Kris - she’s my kinda weird. MOTN - 5/5

Brandi’s segment was ok - that chick that pledged is one tall lady - think she’s gonna be badass

Daniels / Penta - I skipped through this - not the biggest Daniels fan. Was ok from the little i saw

Mox / Janela - good match. Long enough to make Janela look legit, short enough to make Mox look badass - 4/5

Dark Order and BBB vids = all good!

happiness!!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The woman that Brandi recruited is Melanie Cruise, she's 6 ft tall.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Has Melanie Cruise signed or was she just a fan plant for the segment and had a hair extension cut off? I'm leaning towards the latter. 

Is the Nightmare Collective a women's only faction? 

Nightmare Collective, BBB and Dark Order are all too similar. I get that playing dark characters is fun but it's redundant. I bet BBB is going to end up flopping. Blade has never caught on anywhere as Pepper Parks or Braxton Sutter - he's basically Shawn Spears without the WWE signing.

Edit - Melanie did more than a extension cut - 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202441289960239104
Maybe it's a sign she did sign, given that level of character commitment, for women especially.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Really enjoyed this week’s show, you could say “AEW delivered on its promises”!



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Nightmare Collective, BBB and Dark Order are all too similar. I bet BBB is going to end up flopping. Blade has never caught on anywhere as Pepper Parks or Braxton Sutter - he's basically Shawn Spears without the WWE signing.


They're all heel factions sure but they are different in style! I hope BBB dont flop, what I have seen of them they are very tight. I like their gimmick.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I get that playing dark characters is fun but it's redundant.


Isn't the "other company's" Universal Champion a dark character, forget his name - the funny clown mask man!!


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Where Dark Order is clearly a cult gimmick, the Nightmare Collective feels more like some kind of dark sorority. It's different enough for me. 

BBB is completely gimmick and just a stable that I believe is the intro for Marty. They all fit Villain Enterprises perfectly and them targeting Cody would align with that. Marty's last ROH match is reportedly on 12/15 dont be surprised if he shows up on the 12/18 Dynamite as a surprise to close the year out. 

I'm assuming the xmas show if there is one will be a recap show.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Taroostyles said:


> Where Dark Order is clearly a cult gimmick, the Nightmare Collective feels more like some kind of dark sorority. It's different enough for me.
> 
> BBB is completely gimmick and just a stable that I believe is the intro for Marty. They all fit Villain Enterprises perfectly and them targeting Cody would align with that. Marty's last ROH match is reportedly on 12/15 dont be surprised if he shows up on the 12/18 Dynamite as a surprise to close the year out.
> 
> I'm assuming the xmas show if there is one will be a recap show.


AEW released a MJF promo on twitter where he admitted he was behind BBB attacking Cody.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Much better show this week.

Loved the slow build with Cody and MJF.

Jericho's segment was obviously good. He clearly doesn't want to fight Jon Moxley doesn't he?  Then at the end he mirrored Mox from last week. Well, the feud is obviously starting, but I just hope they hold on the match until DON II. Make it a huge, huge deal when Mox finally gets his hands on Jericho and there's nowhere remaining for Le Champion to run. Just because he's the #1 contender now doesn't mean his title shot is finalized, as we saw with Shida.

Speaking of, good women's stuff. Nyla's segment was even effective, and in Kris they might have their in ring ace. I assume she has to have some kind of deal if she's going to be getting victories over Shida.

I didn't, however, get this Brandi and Kong stuff at all. It's just....it just isn't good. Sadly, it's the only real story the division has. That needs to change.

Good show though. I think I just would have changed the first half hour. Why are you putting Trent and Fenix in a meaningless singles match in a spot where you need to retain some viewers? And why have the Inner Circle lose to start off? Now we see a match with Bucks vs. PNP again. PNP should start feuding with SCU.

But overall, it looks like things are getting back on track after a lull for a couple of weeks.

Edit: Wow, that MJF promo on Twitter was good. You mean to tell me they couldn't cut two minutes out of Trent vs. Fenix or Daniels vs. Pentagon to put that on the air? Baffling. Start cutting down these random matches. They don't need to be so long.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

For those wondering about it, the sound problem only occur on the TNT broadcast, no problem in Canada or on FiteTV


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Verbatim17 said:


> This was a very fun, and in many ways, ideal episode of Dynamite..


I thought the same thing. There was a thread here asking about what is AEW’s identity, I’d say the style of last night’s show is their identity. They’ve put on a few other shows with the same feeling, it’s a good formula.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Am I the only one keen on seeing BBB vs Dark Order

Butcher = Evil Uno
Blade = Grayson

Bunny...... = ?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm not getting a cult-like vibe from BBB at all. I'd describe them as Steampunk or old-fashioned.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How many dark and evil cults does this show need? 

We have The Dark Order, The Nightmare Collective, and The BBB....there's a little bit too much overlap there, no? 

Still, they've managed to fix The Dark Order and make them moderately interesting, The BBB is off to a decent start, and Nightmare Collective might be the shot in the arm the Women's Division is looking for, so who am I to judge.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The BBB don't have the same gimmick than the Dark Order.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I thought the show was really good aside the VERY annoying audio issues I had throughout most of it. Cody's promo and then Jericho's were both excellent. Opening 6-man tag was NUTS. Statlander upsetting Shida was a huge surprise and a damn good match. Mox/Janela was very solid as well despite (like always with their main events) it being cut short on time. My only downer was Trent/Fenix because all I could hear were the announcers and it was ridiculous.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Corey said:


> I thought the show was really good aside the* VERY annoying audio issues I had throughout most of it.* Cody's promo and then Jericho's were both excellent. Opening 6-man tag was NUTS. Statlander upsetting Shida was a huge surprise and a damn good match. Mox/Janela was very solid as well despite (like always with their main events) it being cut short on time. My only downer was Trent/Fenix because all I could hear were the announcers and it was ridiculous.


Sorry for you guys.

It's strange that only the people watching on TNT would have this problem.


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

That list from Jericho, gold


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think that Bea Priestley and Jamie Hayter are logical women to add to The Nightmare Collective


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Geeee said:


> I think that Bea Priestley and Jamie Hayter are logical women to add to The Nightmare Collective


One of these two should join The Inner Circle. Though I think both are part timers. Whichever one it is I hope they don't pair them up with Sammy or one of the P&P as a couple, but just a chick brought in because she's a badass and they want all the gold.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Geeee said:


> I think that Bea Priestley and Jamie Hayter are logical women to add to The Nightmare Collective


They attacked Bea at Full Gear.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The audio on TNT was strange last night. It felt muted so I cranked up the volume only to have it correct itself and have my tv blaring. Happened at least twice that way.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> They attacked Bea at Full Gear.


I think Jamie Hayter was actually the first one they attacked.

I don't think this eliminates them from joining though. Mostly, I suggested them because they wouldn't have to change their look or character and would fit in seamlessly


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Geeee said:


> I think Jamie Hayter was actually the first one they attacked.
> 
> I don't think this eliminates them from joining though. Mostly, I suggested them because they wouldn't have to change their look or character and would fit in seamlessly


Hayter was attacked by Brandi before she started this "cult".


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Moxley is clearly the guy to take the title off Jericho. Then again, there's a potential Elite vs Inner Circle action that needs to happen before Jericho loses the title. Jericho can still hold on to the title for a few more months... but if Moxley loses his first title win attempt, he probably will lose alot of steam.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Cody seemed perturbed that Dustin was doing his thing with The Bucks. If they want to do Elite vs Inner Circle I think they'd need to get MJF in the match to get Cody's interest in it. Cody doesn't seem to care much about Inner Circle anymore. Omega is more focused on Moxley and PAC wants Omega. Kenny isn't tied into Elite vs IC fight either really. Nor is Hangman for that matter.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

This show was alright, but they really needed to structure the show better. I feel like they lose viewers because of this.

Fast paced tag team match and then literally another fast paced match straight after? I felt exhausted after that first match. The Dark Order vignette would've been perfect here before the ad break.


Luchasaurus can talk. Impressive. This guy can go far.

One more thing as well, BBB needed to be on this show. They could've interrupted Cody.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Reports have Melanie Cruise officially signing. She brings size to the division and is an indication that Kong isn't going to be wrestling much but more bodyguard/muscle for Brandi. She seems to have dropped a bit of weight from vids I can find of her on the indies, but will still be imposing given her height alone. 

I wonder if they'll rename her or she'll go by her indie name.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

optikk sucks said:


> This show was alright, but they really needed to structure the show better. I feel like they lose viewers because of this.
> 
> Fast paced tag team match and then literally another fast paced match straight after? I felt exhausted after that first match. The Dark Order vignette would've been perfect here before the ad break.
> 
> ...



Yeah i was shocked when he spoke.Big things for him to come. I think once Jungle boy gets confidence he will be a big star


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Cody seemed perturbed that Dustin was doing his thing with The Bucks. If they want to do Elite vs Inner Circle I think they'd need to get MJF in the match to get Cody's interest in it. Cody doesn't seem to care much about Inner Circle anymore. Omega is more focused on Moxley and PAC wants Omega. Kenny isn't tied into Elite vs IC fight either really. Nor is Hangman for that matter.


I touched on this last night, and we seem to be the only ones that noticed it: Cody planted the seeds of doubt in his trust of HIS “inner circle”, questioning his wife for going around cutting the hair off “helpless women”, his brother for “running around with the Bucks and entering a blood feud with Jake Hager”, etc. 

Meanwhile, you have Omega focused on getting in touch with his inner chi to find the missing ingredient to beat Moxley, which seems to be a part of a very long, drawn out story of Omega’s path to becoming champion some time in 2021-ish, if I had to guess.

Page is directionless.

The Elite vs IC stuff is mostly dead, save for Dustin’s unfinished business with Hager and letting time build Bucks and PNP into a frenzy before making one of them champs.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Watched the show last night, thought it was good.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Jungle Boy gets a weird level of main stream attention because of his father as well. MSM must have really liked Luke Perry. It's funny how he got the whole Jungle Boy persona simply because he mimicked Connor McGregor's pre-fight pose and an unaware indie announcer called him Jungle Boy because he moved/looked ape like because of it. 

Imagine him in a hair vs mask match down the line. With the right luchadore that could be a helluva stipulation for the match and arguably the first time that stip mattered in a North American company. I figure most legit luchadores would lose their masks in Mexico as it would be a bigger deal. Hair vs Hair wouldn't be such a big deal as it would be assumed the other guy is losing as 99% of guys getting a buzz cut wouldn't matter. JB cutting his hair would be in the other 1%. Rey Fenix vs Jungle Boy in a Mask vs Hair match would be crazy in a few years.

I know Fenix and Penta like to freelance, but I wonder how much it would take to lock down one or both exclusively to AEW.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I've seen Luchasaurus on a few BTE episodes, so I knew he could talk. He reminds me of Beast from X-MEN. I bet he has patterned his character around him


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Geeee said:


> I've seen Luchasaurus on a few BTE episodes, so I knew he could talk. He reminds me of Beast from X-MEN. I bet he has patterned his character around him


Of course he was on Big Brother and lasted pretty long as well with a lot of promo "confessionals".


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Jungle Boy gets a weird level of main stream attention because of his father as well. MSM must have really liked Luke Perry. It's funny how he got the whole Jungle Boy persona simply because he mimicked Connor McGregor's pre-fight pose and an unaware indie announcer called him Jungle Boy because he moved/looked ape like because of it.
> 
> Imagine him in a hair vs mask match down the line. With the right luchadore that could be a helluva stipulation for the match and arguably the first time that stip mattered in a North American company. I figure most legit luchadores would lose their masks in Mexico as it would be a bigger deal. Hair vs Hair wouldn't be such a big deal as it would be assumed the other guy is losing as 99% of guys getting a buzz cut wouldn't matter. JB cutting his hair would be in the other 1%. Rey Fenix vs Jungle Boy in a Mask vs Hair match would be crazy in a few years.
> 
> I know Fenix and Penta like to freelance, but I wonder how much it would take to lock down one or both exclusively to AEW.



I would be devastated if jungle boy lost his glorious hair lol. Also Lucha with out his mask is probably not good


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I don’t think people realise Jungle Boy is a James Dean type star in the making


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178927968510468096


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Jungle Boy gets a weird level of main stream attention because of his father as well. MSM must have really liked Luke Perry. It's funny how he got the whole Jungle Boy persona simply because he mimicked Connor McGregor's pre-fight pose and an unaware indie announcer called him Jungle Boy because he moved/looked ape like because of it.
> 
> Imagine him in a hair vs mask match down the line. With the right luchadore that could be a helluva stipulation for the match and arguably the first time that stip mattered in a North American company. I figure most legit luchadores would lose their masks in Mexico as it would be a bigger deal. Hair vs Hair wouldn't be such a big deal as it would be assumed the other guy is losing as 99% of guys getting a buzz cut wouldn't matter. JB cutting his hair would be in the other 1%. Rey Fenix vs Jungle Boy in a Mask vs Hair match would be crazy in a few years.


It's not entirely unheard of for a Luchadore to lose their mask in Mexico and then lose it again in the US as unlike going the other way it doesn't run afoul of the Box y Lucha commission.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

Wonder who is going to team up with Mox over these next couple weeks vs. the Inner Circle? Who ever it is, hopefully we see Mox solo the majority of the time. 

I like him almost exclusively solo with zero friends.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Gap is


I'mTheGreatest said:


> Wonder who is going to team up with Mox over these next couple weeks vs. the Inner Circle? Who ever it is, hopefully we see Mox solo the majority of the time.
> 
> I like him almost exclusively solo with zero friends.


yeah I wanna see Mox take inner circle like Austin did with NWO at points.
Mox should never ask for help. Someone can come to his aid, but he should never actively seek partnership.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I'mTheGreatest said:


> Wonder who is going to team up with Mox over these next couple weeks vs. the Inner Circle? Who ever it is, hopefully we see Mox solo the majority of the time.
> 
> I like him almost exclusively solo with zero friends.





optikk sucks said:


> Gap is
> 
> yeah I wanna see Mox take inner circle like Austin did with NWO at points.
> Mox should never ask for help. Someone can come to his aid, but he should never actively seek partnership.


Joey Janela is perfect I think. He wants acceptance from Moxley and aids him without Mox wanting him there. Flip the script and one time when Inner Circle is jumping Janela and the roof blows off as Moxley makes the save. You have a new Switchblade Conspiracy with Janela in place of Sami Callihan. Janela wouldn't mind if he only makes it 5-on-2.

And as a fun one-off sometime (as it would be silliness really) Moxley and Janela need three other partners and they're talking in the back how Moxley has no friends and Janela has no friends - then Joey says "Well, I might have a couple..." and then in the ring before the match he introduces Marko Stunt and Moxley rolls his eyes and IC laughs, then Jungle Boy comes out with is treated with more respect but still shrugged off. Of course that is only four - but of course where JB goes Luchasaurus goes. Jurassic Express vs Proud and Powerful has been bubbling anyways, and Luchasaurus vs Hager staredown happened before and fans want to see that. 

Janela is RL friends with Stunt and Jungle Boy - he "discovered" both and booked them on one of his shows where they had their indie break outs. 

Moxley/Janela/Luchasaurus/Jungle Boy/Stunt vs Jericho/Hager/Guevara/Ortiz/Santana

Make it a Survivor Series like elimination match.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

No BBB this week ?


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

great comeback episode for AEW. No complaints.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Just checked the YouTube clips(I read the results and already knew the episode was garbage) and I was right.

The Jericho-Jurassic segment was boring/meh. Frankly Jericho reiterating "Le Champion" over and over doesn't make him any more inventive than Seth's "Burn it down". I enjoyed Jericho always(especially his 2008-2010 run, which I believe was his best work on mic and in terms of feuds) but he's become an overrated shell of himself in recent weeks. Doesn't help that the segment involved kiddy crap like Marko Stunt and Dinosaurs.

MJF segment was boring/unimpressive and I have reason to believe I'm never going to like MJF, just like the Miz. Instant channel changer.

The Moxley match clip I saw and he hit Janella with 3-4 of his knee strikes and they were so OFF. This dude is a joke when he can't even connect the knees. (Of course I always found Ambrose/Mox to be garbage in the ring, and the weakest member of the Shield. Most overrated by FAR. )

The best workers/wrestlers they have are PAC, Page and Omega(in the heavyweight division. So that's not including Fenix and Pentagon.

Didn't really care for the Cody segment(or feud) as I've never liked Cody, especially babyface Cody. I do think he's endearing as a babyface, a rarity in 2019. I'm just not invested in him. So Cody-MJF is not my cuppa.

Skipped the young bucks/superkick spammers clip. Not my cuppa.

I also skipped the women's wrestling garbage, Nyla Rose and everything else.

Not surprising because AEW product caters to a niche audience and so they're never gonna grow beyond 800K viewers judging by what they put out. Trash show for me.

Unless they use some "serious" names and wrestlers like Kenny Omega, PAC, Hangman Page and Jake Hager.

I'm not gonna bother watching Midcard Moxley, Cody, AEW Miz aka MJF, young bucks, and an out of shape overrated 2019 Jericho, especially against a bunch of kiddy jokes like Jungle Boy and Marko Stunt.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Did everybody notice the Marko chants?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Enjoyed Dynamite this week. It had its highs and lows, but I'll tell you guys something that's really jarring- watching 1998 Raws on the WWE Network, then switching over to watch Dynamite when it started live. The opening six man tag and Fenix vs. Trent were both really fun, but putting it up against older content really highlights how little selling occurs in AEW (and I know NXT and current WWE are guilty of it to a degree as well). Attitude Era, more often than not, a big impactful move ends the match. Then you have Trent taking a double stomp head first on the apron and popping up seconds later to hit a big move of his own. Madness.

I love how athletic modern wrestling is, but that juxtaposition really hit home for me. Let's bring back a little bit of selling and psychology.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> AEW released a MJF promo on twitter where he admitted he was behind BBB attacking Cody.


Red herring in my opinion. These guys are going to make up Villain Club along with Brody, PCO and Flip if they jump too. Marty may have let MJF use these guys to get at Cody because he is a common enemy.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Red herring in my opinion. These guys are going to make up Villain Club along with Brody, PCO and Flip if they jump too. Marty may have let MJF use these guys to get at Cody because he is a common enemy.


This

i can see BBB beating somebody up and MJF coming down to congratulate them

and they go - ‘we took your money, but you ain’t our boss. We’re mercenaries and the boss is...’’ - cue Marty

does Marty own ‘Villain Enterprises’?


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Hi folks,

First and foremost - what the hell has happened this website!?!?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Did Scurll personally pick King and PCO to be in his VE, or did ROH sign them and he just went along with it? I know in the youtube vlogs they travel together and seem to get on well, but is that a put on extension of the on-screen booking?

Basically would Scurll leave them behind and jump to AEW or would he try to bring them with him. I'm not sure either really fit in AEW, especially if AEW thinks they are bringing in Luke Harper in a few months in the case of King. PCO is a crazy ass 52yr old - not sure he has any real appeal to AEW, but I sorta have a soft spot for the dude more from him on the VE Vlogs than his wrestling character. I guess he could fit in The Dark Order. He could be "Middle Aged and Crazy" like Terry Funk was described in his late wwe run. 

(On an aside I think NJPW could outbid for the services of Brodie Lee - especially with their 2020 American-based off-shoot launching)


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> Luchasaurus vs Jake will be good.


Cannot wait, im thinking that it will be on the Jericruise


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I want Dustin Vs. Hager and Luchasaurus Vs. Hager because they will be the big hoss matches for AEW, which they need more of I think.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Speaking of Hager why hasn't he wrestled yet? He doesn't have a Bellator match upcoming AFAIK. Dude is about to collect three months of paychecks for one in-ring attach - his debut.


----------



## incomplete moron (Nov 28, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I don’t think people realise Jungle Boy is a James Dean type star in the making


nope lol, that would be marko stunt. jungle boy's ceiling is shawn michaels,at best. he even looks like him.but marko is really legend in a making. can't wait for marko's 3:16 breakout moment


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I don’t think people realise Jungle Boy is a James Dean type star in the making
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178927968510468096


I see it. He just feels like a cool guy and for the life of me I can't figure out why. Kinda like Finn a lil bit.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

Can't wait to see The Butcher next week! Hopefully AEW gives BBB epic music to make him even more bad ass!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203026703326597122
AEW really should have aired that MJF promo. Every reply to this tweet is asking why MJF got to choose Cody's partner, and others are wrongly answering it's because Cody wants a match with MJF so much he said MJF could in the promo - which isn't the case, Cody had said BBB could name his partner. 

And this is from folks on twitter who would have had the MJF promo tweeted to them. 

It's a key storyline aspect that has been lost. Cody said television show is all you need to watch, with any SM self just more flavor, but unnecessary to get the full storyline picture.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Enjoyed Dynamite this week. It had its highs and lows, but I'll tell you guys something that's really jarring- watching 1998 Raws on the WWE Network, then switching over to watch Dynamite when it started live. The opening six man tag and Fenix vs. Trent were both really fun, but putting it up against older content really highlights how little selling occurs in AEW (and I know NXT and current WWE are guilty of it to a degree as well). Attitude Era, more often than not, a big impactful move ends the match. Then you have Trent taking a double stomp head first on the apron and popping up seconds later to hit a big move of his own. Madness.
> 
> I love how athletic modern wrestling is, but that juxtaposition really hit home for me. Let's bring back a little bit of selling and psychology.


Selling is a lost art in today’s wrestling across the board from what I’ve seen. Them boys back in the day sold like hell, and that’s why all the old matches are better for the most part. The moves, the feeling, the comeback, the finish, it all works better with good selling. Check out some matches from these old cats that are cool with AEW like DDP, Tully, Arn, Rock n Roll Express, tell me it doesn’t make a difference.

But styles change. I enjoy the new stuff as long as it’s fun. Even the no sell flippy stuff, as long as it’s fun and engaging, but a little more selling could make them even better. Besides Cody and Jericho, maybe Darby, ain’t nobody sellin shit.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TripleG said:


> I want Dustin Vs. Hager and Luchasaurus Vs. Hager because they will be the big hoss matches for AEW, which they need more of I think.


I won’t say ‘no’ to Luchasaurus v Dustin either


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Intimidator3 said:


> Selling is a lost art in today’s wrestling across the board from what I’ve seen. Them boys back in the day sold like hell, and that’s why all the old matches are better for the most part. The moves, the feeling, the comeback, the finish, it all works better with good selling. Check out some matches from these old cats that are cool with AEW like DDP, Tully, Arn, Rock n Roll Express, tell me it doesn’t make a difference.
> 
> But styles change. I enjoy the new stuff as long as it’s fun. Even the no sell flippy stuff, as long as it’s fun and engaging, but a little more selling could make them even better. Besides Cody and Jericho, maybe Darby, ain’t nobody sellin shit.


Personally I can’t watch the old stuff any more

too formulaic and predicable.

guess it is because i really got heavy into wrestling with Ruthless aggression era - Eddie, Kurt, Benoit, Christian, Jericho spoiled me

this new style feels more ‘superhero’ to me - and i` dig that. People doing shit i can never do


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The thing is Hager has not wrestled one match. I think he’s got a no wrestling contract because of Bellator


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

optikk sucks said:


> The thing is Hager has not wrestled one match. I think he’s got a no wrestling contract because of Bellator



There's some reason behind it. But it can't last much longer. If there is a clause like that it would have to end by end of 2019. AEW signed him to wrestle at some point.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Congratulation to AEW for what might end up winning the award for worst spot of the year!!!

So when two opponents are standing in the ring. What exactly was Sammy Guevera going for? What was a Shooting STar Press going to do? I'm all for some high spots but holy crap can it at least make the smallest big of sense? You have both of your opponents standing in the middle of the ring and you go for a shooting star press hahahaha. What a joke

Otherwise, a good show. I basically hate everything about the tag division, the undercard and the women's division. But I love the top of the card. Jericho is great almost every week. Moxley is awesome. I just wish they would clean up some of this trash. I changed NXT because they forced me to watch Killian Dain and unfortunately was met with the dumbest man tag match I've ever seen. So I changed it right back to NXT. I really want to like AEW, but they do so many stupid things that just make me change the channel. Last week it was a battle royal with a guy attacking everybody with a staple gun. I hope they eventually acquire more talent so they can clean up some of the trash that they put on TV. I'll still watch it before I watch Raw or Smackdown though so there is definitely potential there.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

It was a bad camera angle. Matt Jackson has been on the mat when Guevara was setting up the shooting star press. He got up, and they landed the superkicks.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

P Thriller said:


> Congratulation to AEW for what might end up winning the award for worst spot of the year!!!
> 
> So when two opponents are standing in the ring. What exactly was Sammy Guevera going for? What was a Shooting STar Press going to do? I'm all for some high spots but holy crap can it at least make the smallest big of sense? You have both of your opponents standing in the middle of the ring and you go for a shooting star press hahahaha. What a joke


Your post is a joke, Matt got up at the last moment and superkick him with his brother.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

P Thriller said:


> Congratulation to AEW for what might end up winning the award for worst spot of the year!!!
> 
> So when two opponents are standing in the ring. What exactly was Sammy Guevera going for? What was a Shooting STar Press going to do? I'm all for some high spots but holy crap can it at least make the smallest big of sense? You have both of your opponents standing in the middle of the ring and you go for a shooting star press hahahaha. What a joke


Just bad camera work. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202666472352419842


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

P Thriller said:


> Congratulation to AEW for what might end up winning the award for worst spot of the year!!!
> 
> So when two opponents are standing in the ring. What exactly was Sammy Guevera going for? What was a Shooting STar Press going to do? I'm all for some high spots but holy crap can it at least make the smallest big of sense? You have both of your opponents standing in the middle of the ring and you go for a shooting star press hahahaha. What a joke
> 
> Otherwise, a good show. I basically hate everything about the tag division, the undercard and the women's division. But I love the top of the card. Jericho is great almost every week. Moxley is awesome. I just wish they would clean up some of this trash. I changed NXT because they forced me to watch Killian Dain and unfortunately was met with the dumbest man tag match I've ever seen. So I changed it right back to NXT. I really want to like AEW, but they do so many stupid things that just make me change the channel. Last week it was a battle royal with a guy attacking everybody with a staple gun. I hope they eventually acquire more talent so they can clean up some of the trash that they put on TV. I'll still watch it before I watch Raw or Smackdown though so there is definitely potential there.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202666472352419842


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

For those wondering about the sound issues at the start of the show, the problem was from the satellite, AEW couldn't do anything about it.

That also explain why people on FiteTv didn't had the sound problem.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Fun factoid from Jericho's podcast interview with Sammy Guevara - AEW wanted Anthony Ogogo to be the big man muscle for The Inner Circle faction when it was being assembled on paper. Ogogo is an off the street hire and green as grass hire - the former Pro and Olympian boxer from the UK. Jericho wanted Hager. No way would Ogogo have been booked to wrestle at all, so maybe that explains why Hager hasn't yet - he's there just to be outside muscle.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

Hopefully MJF gets some TV time next week!


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202666472352419842


Huh, I guess that angle does make it a lot better. Although, I must point out, he jumped way shorter than where they were lying down but this looks much better than it did on my TV. I did think a lot of that match was kind of ridiculous but I'll back off a little on that specific spot.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

P Thriller said:


> Huh, I guess that angle does make it a lot better. Although, I must point out, he jumped way shorter than where they were lying down but this looks much better than it did on my TV. I did think a lot of that match was kind of ridiculous but I'll back off a little on that specific spot.


This sort of match is the perfect opener

6 man chaotic tag - not every match needs to be a 5* mat based classic

for what it was, in its genre - it was a 5* match


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Hager is absolutely fine right now as the muscle role 

I think his debut will be on the JeriCruise or the Feb PPV v Luchasauras - this will be built up more on Dec 18 when its Jericho v Jungleboy


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203396256405393408
So was that a botch and this is cover, or was that planned and this is just a continuation? Also hinting at going back to Fallen Angel character it seems. Unfortunately it looks like this feud will continue and CD will get a win sometime. 

Which EVP did Penta piss off to get booked like this?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Penta pissed off nobody, they just choose to push Fenix first.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> Penta pissed off nobody, they just choose to push Fenix first.


And choose to push Daniels off Penta why? Daniels is a semi-retired 50yr old with two shot knees who's primary role with AEW is Head of Talent Relations. 

Cody is high as hell on Fenix though - called him one of the best in the world in a recent interview. I wonder if AEW is trying to get Fenix to sign exclusively and if that is even something Rey Fenix would consider.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

So Jungle Boy vs. Jericho isn't for the title.. Guessing JB is going to get the win and a major push in the process.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Pretty sure it was a work, because Excalibur instantly mentioned nerve damage suffered from the initial beatdown months ago.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> *And choose to push Daniels off Penta why?* Daniels is a semi-retired 50yr old with two shot knees who's primary role with AEW is Head of Talent Relations.
> 
> Cody is high as hell on Fenix though - called him one of the best in the world in a recent interview. I wonder if AEW is trying to get Fenix to sign exclusively and if that is even something Rey Fenix would consider.


Who win the last time they faced each other ?


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This sort of match is the perfect opener
> 
> 6 man chaotic tag - not every match needs to be a 5* mat based classic
> 
> for what it was, in its genre - it was a 5* match


Just not my style of match I guess. I don't like having to suspend my sense of realism too much in a match. It comes off way too choreographed. But if other people like it then that's fine. Between AEW and NXT I get tons of good matches every week so I don't have to love them all.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

P Thriller said:


> Just not my style of match I guess. I don't like having to suspend my sense of realism too much in a match. It comes off way too choreographed. But if other people like it then that's fine. Between AEW and NXT I get tons of good matches every week so I don't have to love them all.


i suspend my disbelief whenever I see my first irish whip 

but you’re 100% correct - you definitely don’t have to like everything and everybody


----------



## IamMark (Jan 7, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203396256405393408
> So was that a botch and this is cover, or was that planned and this is just a continuation? Also hinting at going back to Fallen Angel character it seems. Unfortunately it looks like this feud will continue and CD will get a win sometime.
> 
> Which EVP did Penta piss off to get booked like this?


I'm thinking the ''botch'' was a work. It's like he didn't even try hard for the move. Just enough to hit the ropes and go down.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

IamMark said:


> I'm thinking the ''botch'' was a work. It's like he didn't even try hard for the move. Just enough to hit the ropes and go down.


Excalibur was way too quick on the draw to remind the fans of the “nerve damage” suffered in the prematch attack a month or so ago.

And while I like Excalibur on the mic, he isn’t exactly the quickest draw.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203746883627364354
This would have been a decent DARK match. I guess you need to start putting these matches on television though. Swole needs the win, Emi is a part timer I believe (who pinned Statlander in the tag match recently), and a loss here could drop her behind Britt in the rankings. I think the plan is for a Riho vs Britt vs Shida title match soon. Nyla is suspended for the month at #2 so she can be out of the title shot picture without losing any ranking. Britt beating Emi would make her #3. So #1 and #3 vs Riho with Nyla bumped because of her suspension. 

Garland seems to be getting a crud card though - taking for granted the sell out I guess.

Cody/QT Marshall vs BBB
Bucks vs Ortiz/Santana
Swole vs Sakura

I guess Omega, Jericho, Moxley, PAC, Hangman still have to do something still. Jericho wrestling Jungle Boy on the 18th likely means he's not wrestling this week. Mox wrestled last week in the ME. Probably get Omega and PAC in matches or furthering their program of PAC wanting a rematch. Hangman needs to start something with somebody as well. He's just spinning his wheels.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204414869811810311
Probably will cut the same promo that he taped last week. We'll see. Should have just aired the promo last week. I'd cold open with that straight-to-twitter promo from last week and then have MFJ build off it with this promised in-ring promo this week. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204415904567529474
Bea's Stateside and in town for Dynamite - means she'll be used. With Emi vs Swole announced, probably means she gets a tag match though Statlander/Britt vs Shida/Bea or something like that. 

Riho needs to defend her damn title soon. Probably set up a defense for January 1st show is my guess from Daily's Place.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Apparently Luchasaurus will face Guevara


----------

